# Police Officer Ryan Stringer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer
Ryan Stringer
Alhambra Police Department, California

End of Watch: Sunday, July 10, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 26
Tour of Duty: 2 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details
Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Date of Incident: July 10, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Police Officer Ryan Stringer was killed in an automobile accident when his patrol car collided with another patrol car at about 2:30 am.

He and the officer in the other patrol car were responding to a robbery in progress when they collided at the intersection of North Garfield Avenue and East Main Street. Both officers were transported to a local hospital where Officer Stringer succumbed to his injuries. The other officer was admitted in serious condition.

Officer Stringer had served with the Alhambra Police Department for two years.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Alhambra Police Department
211 South 1st Street
Alhambra, CA 91801

Phone: (626) 570-5168


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer, Hope the other officer is ok.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP officer


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Way too friggin young.... Rest in Peace Officer Stringer.


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in peace


----------

